# TiVo Petition - PLEASE LEND YOUR SUPPORT



## mikeyboyuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Apologies if this has already been posted, but *please lend your support* to *this petition*.

http://www.petitiononline.co.uk/petition/retain-or-open-source-the-uk-tivo-series-1-epg-service/2463

*
Please remember to 'verify' your signature and leave a personal comment to further bolster support.

A verification link will be sent by email to the address you enter when signing the petition.*

Thank you.

:up::up::up:


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Bizarrely I can't reply to the PM you sent me with less than 5 posts either, but this is indeed the correct petition. 

Cheers for that!


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Petition Link not working for me!

This is all I am getting

The link you followed to the petition doesn't seem to be valid either the petition is not active yet

Remember to make a voluntary donation to help keep alive and support the campaign.

* PAYPAL

* GOOGLE CHECKOUT

&#163;

The amount can be changed as you desire and feel appropriate.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Works for me. did you click it rather than copy paste it? As if you copy paste it, it will still have the abbreviated form with the .... in it and thus will not work!!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problems here. Duly signed.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done!! We've reached the first hundred, which isn't bad for 24 hours, but we need at least a thousand I reckon to make it viable for their consideration, so keep spreading the word!!!


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

Why would I want TiVo to send a software update that would cripple my already modified installation? And what use would being able to change the IP address be anyway? It's going to need a lot more than that to use an alternative EPG service.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Olly said:


> Why would I want TiVo to send a software update that would cripple my already modified installation? And what use would being able to change the IP address be anyway? It's going to need a lot more than that to use an alternative EPG service.


The first thing is to see if we can change their mind, no changes needed

The second part is to try and persuade them to open up the box and software so that a viable alternative can be made for users with no modifications (i.e. no network card). No, its not just about the ip address but we aren't going to list full technical requirements in a petition are we?


----------



## Sailsey (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Thanks for starting the petition - I have signed.

I was so sad to realise that I may not have Tivo after several years trouble free.

I also see that Spitfires and some of the tech savy are sorting out a work around, I just hope I can understand what to do.

So looks like all is not lost

I had also sent 2 letters. 
Dear Virgin Media

I have had a wonderful experience with Tivo and BskyB lifetime subscription for a UK series 1 Tivo. I have been advised the service is being taken over by your company and was initially pleased that you seemed to be embracing a better way of watching TV, rather than stifling the marketing of this product, but the outcome seems to have been a sad end for me.

Where I live the cable is unavailable. 
Would you please consider reviewing offering the service via other source method 
There is a massive Tivo audience that you have given notice to cut off. Please reconsider offering dial up programme listing to existing Tivo customers, until you have a viable alternative for all the UK

_A guy from virgin media called me back the next day he said if they had any correspondence regarding Tivo and series 1 they had been speciffically advised to forward them to a dedicated vm team, and if we had enough people requiring another option to cable they would consider us and look to giving us a way forward._

This was my second letter
Dear Sunday Times

I want to highlight a problem to you which I hope you will be able to help to highlight the plight of Tivo (UK series 1) customers.

Virgin Media have purchased the new Tivo PVR and are marketing an excellent way to watch TV. 
The problem is many of the old Tivo devotees are having their service cut off with no option to take up a new service

	Virgin Media only offer the new Tivo to areas that do have cable TV. 
	BskyB which upheld the lifetime license for access to the dial up programme scheduling is cutting off the service on 1st June 2011

I dont know what percentage of the UK has access to Cable TV but the Ofcom map shows about 50% 
I would be very grateful if you would raise the issue and I hope help drive the suppliers to offer viable alternatives


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Sailsey said:


> 	BskyB which upheld the lifetime license for access to the dial up programme scheduling is cutting off the service on 1st June 2011


not quite accurate - Sky had nothing to do with the programme data, Tribune suppied the data but it was Tivo who contracted them. Sky did manage (whatever that entailed) the subs while they were being collected.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Sailsey said:


> A guy from virgin media called me back the next day he said if they had any correspondence regarding Tivo and series 1 they had been speciffically advised to forward them to a dedicated vm team, and if we had enough people requiring another option to cable they would consider us and look to giving us a way forward.


Interesting, another line of attack to take. What email address did you send it to? I shall also send one and anyone else following, I suggest you do the same.

Also FYI theres a twitter feed now too @saves1uktivo

Lets keep the pressure up people.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes - please tell us how you made contact? I tried e-mailing but the form asks for a customer no so although I tried just printing XXXX in the boxes I doubt it worked.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi. I'd like to sign this petition but no matter how I click on, or copy and paste, the link I keep getting to a donation page instead of the petition. Could someone let me have the full http:// ? Thanks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ It's all on one page. Scroll down a bit


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Right, your best bet seems to be the 'contact us' form as stated. Just put '0' (zero) for the account number, and any valid details for dates and amounts and it will work fine. Here's a link (complaint form seems to double as the 'feedback' form):

https://help2.virginmedia.com/assets/customer_zone/complaintformCZ.html

And here's a copy of the text that Sailsey originally sent that I've turned into a template, just insert your name and contact details. For the record I used my real contact details on the form, fake details will just send it to the bin I would have thought.

This is a long shot agreed, but anything is worth a try. And if you change the text, remember, you catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar, be nice!



> Dear Virgin Media
> 
> I have had a wonderful experience with Tivo and BskyB lifetime subscription for a UK series 1 Tivo. I have been advised the service is being taken over by your company and was initially pleased that you seemed to be embracing a better way of watching TV, rather than stifling the marketing of this product, but the outcome seems to have been a sad end for me.
> 
> ...


----------

